# 96 Altima 4 Items that Need Repair Question



## jwenig (Mar 16, 2005)

My dealership wants to charge me a lot of money I really don't have to fix the following... I was think of doing it myself, can a person who knows a little about cards do the following:

1. Replace all the belts?
2. Replace the P/S Line reservior to the Pump... I have no idea which line this is... what does P/S mean?
3. Replace Fog Lamp Assembly, both sides.
4. Replace Knock Sensor.

These fixes are for a 1996 Altima with 150K on it. 

Also, my OBD is returning an error code for the knock sensor, If I repair the item myself, do I have to get someone or can I clear the error out, or will the computer be smart enough to clear out the error by itself... how does that work?

Thanks so much,
Jason


----------



## Agoudine (Feb 19, 2005)

Dealerships always want to charge you for thinks that you don't really need.
Write more about how these problems appear and why? Maybe you don't need to repair it.
Is your "Check engine" light on?
Buy the "Haynes" Repair manual for your car in any autopart store or online and learn how to erase the trouble codes on your OBD.If I remember it correct,to erase memory,you just repeat what you did to to read the codes(check the Manual anyway). I would first erase codes and see if they appear again. Also see how to check what needs to be repaired and how to repair it. 
You can do some things yourself ,but make sure you have all necessary tools and equipment.
On the other hand there are many other places besides dealer,that will charge you less for same job : gas stations,small repair shops. I usually bay parts online (cheapest way) and go to places lake that for installation.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

jwenig said:


> My dealership wants to charge me a lot of money I really don't have to fix the following... I was think of doing it myself, can a person who knows a little about cards do the following:
> 
> 1. Replace all the belts?
> 2. Replace the P/S Line reservior to the Pump... I have no idea which line this is... what does P/S mean?
> ...


P/S should be power steering. Based on my 02 Altima (i know its a stretch), the only problem that a shadetree mechanic would have would be that power steering line. The rest would be easy. But thats on a QR25DE. 

That being said, i'm sure that there are plenty of people that could help you with your KA (I think its a KA?)


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Replace the belts yourself give it a set of new NGK spark plugs a new distributor cap and rotor new air filter and fuel filter and purchase a Haynes repair manual for the Altima. The Haynes will give you the know-how to replace the power steering (p/s) hose yourself and clear the knock sensor code. Many times I think the knock sensor is replaced for working normally.
The lamps can be replaced at your own discretion in the future and you can do that after checking the fuses too.

Troy


----------

